# 4:3 Format? Lebt es noch?



## Ecle (1. April 2011)

Hi,
ich hab schon lange nicht mehr nach Monitoren geguckt. Ist mal wieder ein 4:3 Monitor erschienen oder ist das Format jetzt komplett Tot?
Anscheinend werden Monitore nurnoch für Filmegucker/Zocker gebaut....


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Das Format ist weg, selbst das 5:4 Format ist verschwunden, Breitbild ist das Maß der Dinge und da immer mehr 16:9.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

4:3 sieht man nur noch bei Multi Screen. Also drei 4:3 Bildschirme.


----------



## Kaktus (1. April 2011)

Für wasbraucht man einen 4:3 Monitor?Auf einem 16:9 in richtiger Größe kannst du viel mehr sichtbar machen. und das Argument das man nach unten mehr auf einem 4:3 sieht ist nichtig, da deren Auflösungen kleiner sind.


----------



## robbe (1. April 2011)

So ganz recht habt ihr aber nicht. Bei Geizhals finden sich noch über 200 4:3/5:4 Monitore, welche größtenteils auch von der Technik her noch aktuell sind. Einziger Nachteil, selbst die größten haben lediglich 21".

Ansonsten muss ich euch zustimmen. 4:3 ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß, mit Breitbild lässt sich einfach alles am PC besser machen. Nicht bloß Filme gucken und Zocken. Das einzige was ich nie verstehen werde, warum gibt es immer Jahre 2011 immer noch nur ganz wenige Webseiten die an Breitbild angepasst sind. Vielleicht gehts nur mir so, aber ich hab das Gefühl das fast alle Websites immer noch für 1024er oder 1280er Auflösung und 4:3 optimiert sind.


----------



## Kaktus (1. April 2011)

Die Optimierung der Webseiten ist für Smartphones und sonstigen Dreck gedacht. In meinen Augen kann man den Mist abschaffen. Der krampfhafte Zwang immer und überall Zugang zum Netz zu haben ist einfach nur lächerlich. Da sitzen im Zug paare und jeder surft für sich im Netz  

Allerdings kannst du ja zwei Seiten nebeneinander auf haben.


----------



## Ecle (1. April 2011)

Meine Kamera hat ein 4:3 Sensor und bei 16:9 hat man da schon ne Menge an Fläche verschenkt. Hätte am liebsten 28-30Zoll in 2048x1536.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Für wasbraucht man einen 4:3 Monitor?Auf einem 16:9 in richtiger Größe kannst du viel mehr sichtbar machen. und das Argument das man nach unten mehr auf einem 4:3 sieht ist nichtig, da deren Auflösungen kleiner sind.


 
Eigentlich müsste der Monitor ein 10:18 Format haben, also eher hoch statt breit, damit man Webseiten besser lesen und weniger scrollen muss, denn leider sind immer noch viele Webseiten auf 800 oder 1024 Pixel Breite begrenzt, aber nach unten gibts keine Grenze, man scrollt sich einen Wolf, wenn man alles lesen will.


----------



## ThePlayer (1. April 2011)

Business Monitore werden noch in dem Format hergestellt, zum Beispiel von NEC. Geht aber meist nie über 21 Zoll hinaus.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Gibt von NEC aus Business Monitore die das 16:9 Format nach oben haben. Also irgendwie 9:16. (Habe ich schon in einem PCGH Video gesehen, dass die auch welche Besitzen.)


----------



## Clawhammer (1. April 2011)

mein Favorit ist persönlich 21:5 bzw 16:10 weil es eben zum Filme schauen und Zocken ganz angenehm ist hatte mal nen 15" mit 1024x768 max Auflösung gehabt zum ko**** 

Aber am besten wäre nen Halbkreis um sich dann noch in 3D


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. April 2011)

Leandros schrieb:


> Gibt von NEC aus Business Monitore die das 16:9 Format nach oben haben. Also irgendwie 9:16. (Habe ich schon in einem PCGH Video gesehen, dass die auch welche Besitzen.)


 
Die können auch nur um 90° gedreht sein.


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. April 2011)

Richtig dank Pivot-Funktion!


----------



## X6Sixcore (1. April 2011)

Wer'n VESA-Mount hinten dran hat, kann sich die Pivot-Funktion sogar künstlich über den GraKa-Treiber herstellen.

Is nur jedes Mal etwas umständlich, von Hoch- auf Breitbild zu wechseln...

MfG


----------



## Gast XXXX (1. April 2011)

Wieso das denn schon mal was von Anzeigeeinstellungen gehört?!


----------



## Domowoi (1. April 2011)

Ecle schrieb:


> Meine Kamera hat ein 4:3 Sensor und bei 16:9 hat man da schon ne Menge an Fläche verschenkt. Hätte am liebsten 28-30Zoll in 2048x1536.


 
Aber die meisten werden sich die Fotos auch auf 16:9 anschauen.... Das hab ich immer im Hinterkopf bei meinen Fotos.
Außerdem ist es beim bearbeiten schon schön wenn man rechts und links noch Platz für seine Einstellungsleisten usw. hat.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die können auch nur um 90° gedreht sein.


 
Kann sein. Finde ich zum Arbeiten aufjedenfall extrem Genial. Besonders für Layouter für Print Magazine.


----------



## X6Sixcore (2. April 2011)

@Conner: Sischer datt.

Nur kommst Du ohne Drehgelenk kommst' halt um das manuelle Drehen vom TFT nicht rum.

Und genau das meinte ich.

Man kann natürlich auch versuchen mit ner 90°-Nackenstarre zu leben.


----------



## Ecle (2. April 2011)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Aber die meisten werden sich die Fotos auch auf 16:9 anschauen....


Ok wenn du es so siehst, dann hat man nicht Monitorfläche sondern Sensorfläche der Kamera verschenkt.
Das gefällt mir alles nicht.
Aber mir gehts nicht nur um verschenkt oder nicht. Ich mag 4:3 auch einfach mehr als 16:9.
Einstellungsleisten sind für mich überhaupt kein Argument, da kann ich drauf getrost drauf verzichten


----------

